# Leg Colour



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a question about leg colours. May sound a bit daft but I don't know!!!! 

Some pigeons were feeding in my garden this morning and one of them had very, very red legs - the other pigeons had pale-ish pink legs - I have seen pigeons with varying degrees of leg colour I suppose - but this guy's legs were really red!!

By the way they were fine - nothing wrong with them like bleeding or constricting thread or anything etc.

I am thinking perhaps is his diet or just like us - a pigment thing.

I'm curious.... 

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tania,

I suspect that it is genetic. Les, who feeds a little flock in London, refers to some members of his flock as "red bootees" and I think they come from the same family.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Just some thoughts on the subject..

I'm glad this was brought up....

When I first obtained Jasper he had very red feet. Some of my other birds also have red feet, but most are more darker looking. 

I asked the racing man who has birds for 30 years about it, because I thought one or the other might have a problem, and he said there was no difference.

Well, since I have Jasper for a time now, his legs are looking more darker red.

Since Jasper was on a wild bird seed diet before I got him, I attribute the red feet to having more oil in the diet. The seeds that were given along with Jasper had a lot of oil containing seeds, like sunflower and safflower.

There is also possibly a hereditary factor to it, and also, maybe, some birds are more readily able to assimilate the fat (oil) in their diet.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

What I have noticed with my birds is that the lighter the bird the redder the feet. The dark checks have dark red feet as usual but a bird with a white lower body has bright red legs

This is most noticable when they get out of their weekly bath. I presume pigment has something to do with it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jiggs said:


> What I have noticed with my birds is that the lighter the bird the redder the feet. The dark checks have dark red feet as usual but a bird with a white lower body has bright red legs


That is a possiblity, but
Jasper is a white Helmet.

There may also be pigment in certain seeds that are in wild bird seed, that is not in pigeon mix.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone - I shall now be watching pigeon legs with a vengance!!

This was a very dark grey pigeon - but he just had these very red legs like he had been in a hot bath or something!!!

I know with chickens, their meat and egg yolk does depend on their diet, as does the consistency and colour of cows milk.

I think red legs are pretty good anyway!!! Look they have more life in them really...... 

Tania x

Tania


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Gee thanks guys - now with all the info I already have to try and digest as in flight strenght, diet, vitamins etc

Now I am going to start looking at feet color too!!!! You just can't win


----------



## Kason (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just somthing I heard, but not about feet....*

I heard that The lighter the bird, the darker the eyes. and in vise versa, the darker the bird, the brighter the eyes. So I think it's interesting that you brought up the thing about the feet having to do with the color of the feathers.


----------

